# seniors (the dogs and us)I



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I was outside brushing the dogs today, poor Rusty who is 12 can't stand or sit for long, so he basically just lies on his side and lets me brush him. I have to help him up to turn him over to do the other side. Libby who will turn 10 in November is doing pretty good, does have a white face, maybe slowing down a little and might be losing a little weight. I need to keep an eye on that. Raider will turn 7 in December, so isn't a senior yet but is fast approaching it. So far aside from some face whitening he has shown no signs of getting older. Having lost Tess in April, it makes me sad at times seeing my other three age. I hate knowing that sooner rather than later I will be faced with something similar to what I went thru in April. I brought the dogs in, hobbling along with my boot on my second fractured ankle in nine months, looked over at the counter, saw my husbands medication, for a myriad of ailments, thought to myself, oh, crap, the dogs are probably in better shape than we are.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I try not to even think that our girls will be 8 in a month! Our old Syd (aussie mix) is nearing at least 16 and Cody (the baby boy) is 6 1/2. As far as DH and me, I can well relate to all the medications.... and the "old people" pill containers! As my mom used to say, "Getting old isn't for sissies!!!"


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Although I'm not a senior, between the dog and cat, I could seriously run a small clinic from my kitchen counters. I keep thinking I'm so tired of wound care, pills, poop checks, urine samples and dispensing medicine....but then I remind myself how much I'll miss them when there gone 

My girl has also decided in the last year or so that she "chooses *not* to be brushed" or have her nails/fuzzy feet trimmed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

boy do I know how you feel......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby already has his sugar face at 7 1/2 years. I often look at his white face and can't believe it because it was literally just last week I caught him counter surfing and stealing socks from the clothes dryer as I was emptying it.  He is the lightest color Golden we've owned and he got his sugar face the earliest--and it is just surreal to see him this way or to think of him as geriatric. Our veterinary clinic treats big dogs as geriatric when they reach 7 years of age--meaning they get the senior exam protocol and lab work.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

kooper, is 8 plus, doesn't seem possible, white face, some of his hair is also getting white


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4goldens*

MY4GOLDENS

I can relate to having two senior dogs-Ken and I had Snobear and Smooch, who were 11 mos. apart and we had to say goodbye to them, at 10 and 11 1/2 year old.

Now we have two YOUNG-UNS!, TUcker, almost 3 and Tonka, almost 2.
I CHUCKLED at what you wrote that the dogs are probably healthier than you and your hubby!! Ken and I have three entire shelves in our kitchen exclusively dedicated to medications.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We have have your problem, Jaro is 16 months and we are well into our golden years, limping, and pill popping and medicare.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I had to chuckle a little: I can SO identify with you. Certainly glad everyone is hanging in there!

I remember a radio show host, talking about his 90 year old mother. She said "I woke up this morning and took a deep breath....and it worked!" It's good to wake up breathing.


----------

